# Figure Girl!



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, im new here so thought id say hi! Im a figure competitor and am looking forward to another year of training and competition! Feel free to critique my competition pics, always happy to to take advice! I plan all my own training and comp prep so outside opinion is always helpful!

Thanks

Jules

xx


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi welcome to uk-m :thumb:


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome and Enjoy...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome Julia...piccies look awesome btw


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, looking great in your photos well done


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome julia, g.luck with your goals


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the fold Julia.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. looking excellent in the pics.

What comps are you doing this year?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to the site Julia, your looking awesome in your pics , however i feel you could do with stopping going to the gym and get that bloody laminate flooring laid for crying out loud how longs that been there lol....

Unless you would like me to come and lay it for ya hehehe....

Welcome again, keep up the good work X


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to UKM 

Looking amazing!


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

I have an invite for the UKBFF finals, but I would like to try a natural federation and some funstuff like FAME and FITNESS Britain, but then i will lose my UKBFF invite so i dont know what comps to do this year! need to decide soon, but just cant decide which way to go! Any thoughts? Maybe while im thinking about it i should get my flooring done....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo Julia  ...loving the shoulders x


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

hi and welcome


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome and hi Julia....Look fit in your photo's.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome hun, might see you on stage at the British


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

which show did you do? are you entering another qualifier?


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard Julia, when you guys coming to visit?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

julia.fit said:


> which show did you do? are you entering another qualifier?


Portsmouth and South east area


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Progress Gym! We are going to try and visit soon, nearly came over last sunday, cant wait to see you guys!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

julia.fit said:


> Hi Progress Gym! We are going to try and visit soon, nearly came over last sunday, cant wait to see you guys!


good to hear! you guys still based at Gym 7?


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for the warm welcome here! Fancy doing me a favour? Please check out my pic and profile at www.gasparicalendargirls.co.uk and vote Julia Hubbard for Miss January! Im so excited about making the top 6 and would love to be a gaspari girl!

thanks everyone xxxx Hope i can help you out too sometime x


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Done. nice work by the way


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the vote xx



bigdaveuk said:


> Done. nice work by the way


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------

